# Update!



## tabbicles (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, just got back from my scan- all good and dated 13 weeks today! Such a relief  saw diabetes nurses too who are great and adjusted my doses as getting lots of hypos x


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 22, 2014)

That is lovely news tabbicles, glad all is going well. I so remember the hypos from when I was pregnant, 23 years ago


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2014)

Great news tabbicles  Hope all goes well!


----------



## Cleo (Apr 22, 2014)

Great news, well done ! X


----------



## Bloden (Apr 22, 2014)

Great news, Tabbicles. And you sound really pleased.


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Apr 26, 2014)

Im not pregnant I actually had my first child last year but I just wanted to wish you well. I know how tough diabetes and pregnancy is! We'll all here should you need us and Im so pleased all is going well so far x


----------



## Vix (Apr 29, 2014)

Yay, that's fantastic news, well done  I had my 24 week scan today and little one is doing well, exactly on 50th percentile and my hba1c is down to 5.8... 

xx


----------

